# Ewe grinding teeth, sign of lambing?



## ohiogoatgirl (Mar 13, 2017)

This is my first lambing. Very experienced with goats and kidding but they rarely needed assistance and often just went out and hey look goat kids.
One of my ewes is grinding her teeth. They were just shorn 3/11. I had been thinking the ewes were not bred and suddenly both had udders two days after I got the date available with the shearer. The shearer didn't rough them up at all and I'm not worried about that really as it seems to be fine from what I am reading here and other forums.
However the temp has dropped again and I'm wondering if the teeth grinding is because of the cold and being recently shorn.. Or because she is close to lambing and is a first timer. 
The other ewe has lambed before (at least once) and is bigger and more stout frame. The first time ewe is a petite very Icelandic/shetland lanky body type.

I have loaded the barn hay feeder and two outside hay feeders. 
Should I start splitting grain feeding half morning and half night? I have been feeding just morning and checking at night.
I was thinking I should bump up their grain some once they lamb. Just until spring actually decides to start coming for real and then ease back. Or should I bump their grain now since they are due anytime?

Estimated due date 3/28. I saw udders on 3/5. Since shearing I can't say that the udders have filled out or not because I can see them so much better now. 
I know with goats how to feel for the ligaments to loosen beside the tail area, which is supposed to be pretty close to birthing. But I haven't done that with the sheep so I don't know how they felt a while back normally (and under all the wool).
I can say that their vulvas are both looking more swollen and jiggle-y squishy by the day since I noticed udders. Right now I am mainly hoping to see discharge as an imminent lambing sign.


----------



## Sheepshape (Mar 13, 2017)

Sounds as though they are getting ready to give birth.

Tooth grinding is a sort of generic reaction to anything painful/unpleasant in sheep, but could signal the onset of contractions.

The area at either side of the tail feels hollow just before ewes lamb and the belly often looks to have dropped.

Udder development is a difficult one as some ewes 'udder up' only during labour, whilst others have a huge bag developing up to a month before lambing.

The vulva often looks red and swollen in the days prior to lambing, and there may be a clear, sticky discharge or 'blob' if the mucus plug from the cervix has come away. A picture may help.

The ewe about to deliver often goes off her food and seems restless and distracted.

Supplemental feeding is advised in the 4-6 weeks before the due lambing date (and during lactation). The amount of rations should increase in the 2 weeks before the  expected lambing date and should be split into two feeds. The splitting into two feeds and the provision of high protein/calorie/carbohydrate feeds in  the latter weeks of pregnancy is because the stomach's effective capacity is reduced by the large womb and its contents pushing on the stomach. The ewe just can't eat enough to maintain her needs if left on mature/hay etc alone. So, basically, increase their rations and split into morning and night feeds.

As and when the lambs arrive, try to ensure they are warm enough if your outside temperature is low.

Good Luck.


----------



## luvmypets (Mar 13, 2017)

My ewe has been grinding her teeth a lot lately, her baby kicks her really hard.


----------



## ohiogoatgirl (Mar 13, 2017)

She wasn't grinding her teeth this morning. Just got home from work and checked them again. No teeth grinding. Her vulva is completely jiggle-y jello-y. The other ewe is bigger and older (lambed at least once before, probably twice) so I was kind of hoping she would lamb first and then this one. Alas. Right now they both look close but Midget is showing more signs of being closer.


----------



## ohiogoatgirl (Mar 19, 2017)

Ewe lamb morning of 3/18/17. I will have to watch her for teeth grinding next year and see if she repeats it in the last week(s) of gestation.


----------



## norseofcourse (Mar 20, 2017)

Congrats on the lamb!  Love to see a picture when you have a chance


----------



## Latestarter (Mar 20, 2017)

Grats on the new ewe lamb!


----------



## ohiogoatgirl (Mar 22, 2017)

just posted some on main thread https://www.backyardherds.com/threads/ohiogoatgirls-crazy-critter-escapades-adventures.32046/page-3


----------

